# surprise in my horses rug



## snakegirlie (Jul 16, 2014)

this guy is lucky i found him the rug before i put it on the horse. he is soo cute. what kind if gecko is he ?


----------



## Echiopsis (Jul 16, 2014)

Asian House Gecko, a pest species.


----------



## snakegirlie (Jul 17, 2014)

Echiopsis said:


> Asian House Gecko, a pest species.



for a pest they are pretty cute


----------

